# Zoomies After Aggression from Other Dogs?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So Cosmo does this weird thing. He always gets the zoomies about 30 seconds after another dogs tries to attack him or shows aggression towards him. Is this some sort of coping mechanism or is it because of adrenaline? He looks happy but I feel like maybe he's in distress and doesn't know how to express it. I always try to be extra perky when another dog is aggressive towards him. But he doesn't usually get the zoomies just because I'm being extra perky.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You sound like you're interpreting it well, it's likely a response to stress and his way of trying to diffuse things.

Some dogs just do minor things like a shake off, but zooming is not unheard of either.

Great observation!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Is it a healthy reaction? I assume so. 

Should I let him have his zoomies? Yesterday he was attacked by a loose shepherd protecting his property. We quickly turned around and walked away. It was one of the scariest things I've experienced. He prompty got the zoomies but because we were on a narrow sidewalk on a busy street I had to pretty much throw myself on top of him to get him to stop because he was going into the road. At 70lbs it's hard to control him when he really gets the zoomies. I felt bad that I made him stop by being so harsh but it was for his own safety. The same thing happened a little later when a dog across the street was being aggressive towards him. 

I think the solutioin is to always carry emergency treats to throw on the ground and distract...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

This is interesting as I have said for a while too that Chester gets the 'loonies' as we call it when hes embarrassed, frustrated, (both come from being told off or stopped from doing something he wanted to do but shouldnt) or scared..all adrenaline based I guess. :banana:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I kinda think it is evasive maneuvers. When you have a submissive type dog, they will do this to avoid conflict.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Megora said:


> 'I kinda think it is evasive maneuvers. When you have a submissive type dog, they will do this to avoid conflict.'


Someone must have swapped mine for another dog then!! Submissive!? Definately not! :bowl:


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Our Flo is almost 8 months old and she zooms all the time when we're out. I think it is definitely a stress busting response to being attacked. Flo usually has a zoomie when she comes across another dog who wants to play...!

What a shame that you're having to deal with other aggressive dogs whilst on walks!! During our walk today we came across many dogs, collies, a Rottie, Pointers, Labs, a Lab x poodle & some Staffordshire x terriers & we didn't have a single problem. I have two adult dogs too and I'm finding that the three dogs probably diffuse situations before they arise.

(Mind you, the Staffie crosses were huge - I had my eyes half shut! - and the Rottie was also huge - big breath, say "hi" to owners, stride on by before calling dogs). I am a little tense with some breeds as Flo wants to say hi to everyone, but obviously she gives the right signals off.

Now, it must be a massive problem if you were walking along the street and dogs are running from their property acting aggressively! I would be scared too... and REALLY mad!!! There have been many occasions whereby I have put myself between my dogs and an out of control dog and ordered the dog away. It has always worked up until now - a hard stare and pointed hand "AWAY!" Not sure about facing off a large GSD or Rottie though! (although I did it with an aggressive farm dog once).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a better response than many other things he could do..... but as it's a bit unsafe onleash, you definitely might want to work to change his response.


----------

